# Have a PLB - do I need a VHF as well?



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm new to offshore, and am in the process of buying all the gear needed to fish offshore safely.

I have a PLB with GPS which I can activate in the event of an emergency and in need of a rescue. Considering I can activate the PLB if I need a rescue, do I really need a VHF for safety? I am not liscenced to operate a VHF so the only real time I could use it would be in the event of an emergency situation.

I would probably still invest in a small UHF for short distance communications between myself and other yakkers.

Interested to hear some opinions, cheers.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

unless you are going out with other yakkers (who are also uhf equipped) a uhf is useless.

VHF will allow you to communicate with somebody who can help, should the need arise. I'd MUCH rather have a VHF than a PLB, as a PLB is specifically a last resort rescue device, whereas a VHF allows you to alert the authorities/other vessels before/during or after you need assistance. It also allows you to monitor weather updates and any other shipping warnings


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Davey, thats the kind of feedback I was hoping for - as mentioned am totally new to the offshore scene so am keen to draw on the experience of guys who fish offshore regularly to fill in the knowledge gaps.

Probably a silly question looking back on it, which I was fairly sure what the general consensus would be - but thought I would throw it out there and see what others thought 8)

Can't believe how expensive the handheld VHF's are here compared with buying from overseas :shock:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Dallas said:


> Can't believe how expensive the handheld VHF's are here compared with buying from overseas :shock:


re VHF pricing, mine is a waterproof 1W/5W eagle model and cost around $150 a couple of years ago. i think the same model was recently on sale at around $100. So far i cant fault mine - a floating one would be better but mines leashed to my pfd.


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

http://www.chsmith.com.au/cgi-bin/hex4. ... isplay=215
no longer on special but still mighty good value.


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

While i am here i may as well mention that the gov is now taking public submissions for a revamp of licencing. http://www.acma.gov.au/WEB/STANDARD/pc=PC_311900
Davy, can you post this in a more prominent place? Have your say////


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I rang Marine Safety Vic on this question Dallas, and unofficially I was told for more populated areas go a radio, for remote areas go a PLB. A coupla weeks later 2 experinced boaties drowned at night on PPB, and apparently were radio equipped (but without PLB). A PLB may take longer to organise a search (go a GPS equipped model if ya do buy), but seems to offer a greater insurance if ya seperated from ya yak. In the end a radio might work more effectively in 95% of cases, but if fishing big currents/night time and remote areas the PLB might be the better choice. The buddy system could cover both I guess!


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Both have a purpose and are of use and value.

Most of the comments so far are pretty spot on - the GPS enabled PLB will get you assistance to your location in a relatively short time when you are stuck in the worst of the worst scenario's.

A VHF is handy to allow the local VMR to log you in and out, get weather updates, or for assistance when the situation is not life and death but you just need a hand (ie - as an example you lost or broke your paddle and had no replacement.....activating a PLB might be overkill if you are fine and well but just need to be picked up or towed).

If I had been thrown out of my yak by a hit and run boater, was injured and separated from my yak, the PLB activation would be a better choice than VHF alone.

Horses for courses.....but for between $100 & $200 a VHF would be on my 'must have'' list for offshore - even if I had a PLB. Just being able to listen to weather updates etc while out on the open water is worth it to me.

I would not bother with UHF unless it is just to keep in touch short distance with other buddies while fishing. As an emergency radio it is next to useless.

Bart70


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

Appreciate the input guys, cheers 8)

My ACR Aqualink PLB arrived this week and has been registered, I will be dropping down to my local marine store during the next week to grab a VHF, probably going to go with the Eagle unit mentioned above, seems like good value.

I reckon I'll be ready for offshore mid December 8)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Bart70 said:


> A VHF is handy to allow the local VMR to log you in and out, get weather updates, or for assistance when the situation is not life and death but you just need a hand (ie - as an example you lost or broke your paddle and had no replacement.....activating a PLB might be overkill if you are fine and well but just need to be picked up or towed).
> 
> If I had been thrown out of my yak by a hit and run boater, was injured and separated from my yak, the PLB activation would be a better choice than VHF alone.


Bart think VHF has another feature you have not mentioned mate.

When I was fishing offshore in the old boat, many times Coastguard/ASR would ask a boat to give a 10 count so they could get an RDF bearing on the signal.

Then they would then give a location over the radio asking for assistance from any nearby boats, the call for assistance being along the lines of "any boats on the 24 fathom line east of [a location] urgent assistance needed for for [description] who is sinking".... and if it was the weekend generally a private vessel beat the coastguard as it was closer, while the rescue boat was coming out from base.

I was happy to pull a bloke from the water in Moreton Bay after such a call had been put over the radio and about 15 private boats responded, he had been floating in the water for an hour on a very black night and had severe hypothermia when we got him on board.

I am one who would much prefer the VHF over all other things, except a PFD.


----------

